# 1/16 New Orleans Hornets - Toronto Raptors



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Sunday, January 16th, 1:00 p.m. ET @ Toronto, AirCanada Centre 


*(5-30) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Toronto Raptors*
*(14-23)*

*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Baron Davis #1 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Dan Dickau #2 | Bostjan Nachbar #10



*Toronto Raptors Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Morris Peterson #24 
Rafer Alston #11 
*Frontcourt:*
Eric Williams #17 
Chris Bosh #4 
Rafael Araujo #55
*Key Subs:*






















Donyell Marshall #42 | Jalen Rose #5 | Milt Palacio #10



*Key MatchUp:*
*THE BENCH* 





























*<->*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Hornets: 99
Raptors: 87

We have a good chance to win this one, didn't know what the key matchup was, because baron <-> rafer alston didn't seem to me as the key match up, so I took the bench, because both have a deep bench, with good scorers on it...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, both teams with decent bench players! I love what Boki, Dickau and Birdman are doing off the bench! very productive lately! 

Hornets 101
Raptors 92


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm going to the Game! This will be my 3rd time seeign Dickau live in Toronto and he has never played This year I'm sure he'll play. Last year I met him I hope he remebers me.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto is 12-5 at home, and should go onto win this one with ease. Although New Orleans has been playing better of late, they have no one who can contain Bosh.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> they have no one who can contain Bosh.


I think PJ is a very tough defender! and C-Bosh won't be the difference in this game, the difference will be the bench IMO


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

about 15 minutes till gametime. Fortunately this game is very early in austria, so I can join the gamethread!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It's game time!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith made layup! score is 6-6


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

halfway through the 1st quarter, the game remains close, 11-12 raptors. BD with 2 pts, 2 assists and 2 rebs, Nailon with 4 pts. Chris Bosh already has 8 points


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rodney Rogers just hit a Three: 14-12 !


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith for THREEEEE!!! 

21-16 with 3:30 to go!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

we're playing well tonight! BD with 5 assist!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

End of 1st period, score is tied at 26!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Raptors hit everything from beyond arc


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

8 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter, game is still close 33-35 for the raptors....

we have to stop taking so many threes, we have already taken 9 and only hit 2 of those...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

chris anderson is doing great so far! 9 points 4 rebounds and a block so far in only played 10 minutes!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

now it's 47-40 for us with 3:27 to go in the 2nd! Nailon with 12 points so far, Andersen and BD with 11 apiece!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Birdman with 15 and 6 now! He's great!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith made Driving Dunk (7 PTS), Assist Baron Davis (8 AST)!

I wish I could see it!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

we lead by 10 now! I think we haven't had many halftime leads this season


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Nailon is so good! I think he's underrated BIG TIME! He has 16 points so far, but nobody seems to take notice of that


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I have to add that Nailon not only has 16 points, he's done that on 7 of 8 shooting, and he also has 4 assists and 4 rebounds


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Baron Davis with his 10th assist and a three pointer at the end of the 2nd quarter!

I love this game


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

We're becoming a dynamite offense team! 60 points at halftime, 121 against the kings and 112 against portland!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

61 points in the first half!!! amazing! baron davis with 10 assist already at half! He is going to make 20+, believe me! chris anderson with a couple of dunks and everybody is playing great!

J.R. with 7 points so far on 3-5 shooting!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

72-61 near the end of the 3rd. we're not playing well right now, only 11 points in the quarter  

Baron is shooting horrible in the 3rd, like 1 of 8, but he's near a tripple double


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

jesus! game was very close and we hit 3 threes in a row, 2 of them by JR! this kid plays terrific!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

we're gonna lose this game, BD out with an injury :upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors win 102-99


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Baron Davis did get injured, but he was making some bad plays in the 3rd quarter while the Raptors were trying to make a comeback. Then again, with Dickau on defense, the Raptors took advantage.
Lee Nailon is a very underrated player, he didn't miss many shots today.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

good game guys.....
Nailon is sick!!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, this can't be real, I left at halftime because I had to study a little and now I come back and see Raptors 102 - 99 Hornets....Pretty embarassing because we were playing good! interesting fact: we had 61 at halftime and finished with 99, that's only 38 in the 2nd half...and if you divide the 61 of the 1st half with 2 you get 30,5! What I mean is that we nearly scored the same score in the first quarters we scored in the second half --> our point production was way down in the second half...

J.R. Smith had a very good game, 15 points, 4 rebs, 6 assists! baron finished with only 11 assists although he had 10 at halftime... ! and Lee Nailon had 32 points, 8 rebs and 6 assists, amazing game, he is my #1 contender of the MIP award! Chris andersen had another solid night from the bench, with 17 points and 9 rebs, Byron Scott should really consider moving him into the starting lineup instead of Rodney Rogers...

Boxscore


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Surprise. Surprise. Davis was injured in the game. This time the ankle. This loss hurts because no way we beat Philly tomorrow.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I was at the game! Sadly the Hornets lost! There now 0-3 when I see Dickau live! Ya sadly Davis got Injuryed and was wearing something on his arm/back! Nailon, Simth and Anderson all had pretty good games! Anderson made some great plays in the 1st half but didn't really follow up in the 2nd half! The Hornets where up by so much I can't belive they let it slip!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> C-Bosh won't be the difference in this game, the difference will be the bench IMO



You were saying:laugh: 
KABOSH BABY, sick blocks at the end by the kid. 

That was the most frustrating game ever!! For us and i'm sure for you at the end. Hang in there guys you have talent you just need to get the rebuilding in full swing. Kind of like our situation


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Quick question, what would it take to bring magloire back home?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room*

*Postgame Quotes*


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

OMG, JR Smith alley oop was SICK!!!


----------

